# Asking permission works!



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Local rancher had posted all of his land except one pasture. It had a small hidden pothole with ducks and geese. Called him and explained that although it was not posted, I believe it important to always ask a landowner's permission before going on their property. I wanted to hunt the piece with my son and grandson. His response: "I really appreciate your asking, and yes you can hunt my property". Morning outing ended with 8 ducks and one goose.

My group has hunting access to thousands of acres of posted land.....all because we ask permission.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

In most cases it does work but it's is getting tougher in ND. The problem isn't that the farmers don't want you hunting birds... the problem has become they don't want you disturbing "their" deer. With the loss of CRP and shelterbelts the last few years and the crash of the deer herd the deer that are left have limited areas to hide. A large percentage of those areas left are wetland areas and since the deer are in the wetlands, the farmers don't want the waterfowl hunters in there chasing them out and off thier property. Sad but true...................


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know if that is a popular view. I am a farmer, but have never went to the coffee shop in my life to take a poll. Personally I don't consider them "my" deer. Yes, they feed off my crops, but also my neighbors and their neighbors so on and so forth. My son hunts but he is in competition with everyone else I let hunt. Competition is good, makes for a better hunter as well as a person. As in all topics their are both sides to the story. One of my neighbors who is not a farmer but owns and rents farmland will let no one but immeditate family hunt. Actually stops people and harrasses those I give permission to hunt on my land. She told me they are her deer and they just cross the road to use my stock pond for water so they have no right to shoot them. Her constantly calling game and fish and causing problems makes it frustrating at times but you have to just grin and bear it. Won't let her infringe on my rigthts and those I give permission to hunt. Don't let a few a-holes keep you from asking permission. We as farmers really aren't your enemies, and there are more of us that care about you enjoying the great hunting opportunities in this state than might think. As long as you do safely and respectfully.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's not true with all farmers but we are seeing more and more of that attitude. I talked with someone a few days ago that got permission to bowhunt from several different farmers but a couple of them made him view their game camera films and told him what he could and could not shoot............ I don't really blame the farmers I blame the commercialization of deer hunting. Sadly the drop in deer numbers will probably increase the amount of baiting that goes on as hunters become more desperate. I do suspect the hunter numbers will drop in the next few years as the wanna be's drop out and find something easier to do.......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We hardly allow people on our land anymore because we are no till to minimum till and it doesn't take much to ruin it. There are too many idiots out there that wreck it for everyone else.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

north1.... I would like to thank you for your attitude towards hunting and you are 100% correct. Many landowners and farmers want people to enjoy what nature has to offer. Again thank you for that good attitude.

Dakota... I blame the TV shows for making people care about "inches" instead of the experience. Only a few still out there talk about the hunt....ie: Fred Echler. He gets so amped up about shooting an animal and enjoying his time out hunting than "how many inches" the deer is. But I understand farmers wanting to know what gets taken on their land. I know of a land owner will let you hunt but he only wants you to shoot does because he has family that hunts later on in the season. I hunt his land and enjoy the opportunity to hunt it. I also let him know what I am seeing as for buck movement and try to help his relatives position themselves for their upcoming hunts. He appreciates the info and advance scouting. Also I know of other farmers who only want you to shoot deer a certain size (let smaller bucks grow). So he is trying to manage the local deer herd.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

north1 said:


> I don't know if that is a popular view. I am a farmer, but have never went to the coffee shop in my life to take a poll. Personally I don't consider them "my" deer. Yes, they feed off my crops, but also my neighbors and their neighbors so on and so forth. My son hunts but he is in competition with everyone else I let hunt. Competition is good, makes for a better hunter as well as a person. As in all topics their are both sides to the story. One of my neighbors who is not a farmer but owns and rents farmland will let no one but immeditate family hunt. Actually stops people and harrasses those I give permission to hunt on my land. She told me they are her deer and they just cross the road to use my stock pond for water so they have no right to shoot them. Her constantly calling game and fish and causing problems makes it frustrating at times but you have to just grin and bear it. Won't let her infringe on my rigthts and those I give permission to hunt. Don't let a few a-holes keep you from asking permission. We as farmers really aren't your enemies, and there are more of us that care about you enjoying the great hunting opportunities in this state than might think. As long as you do safely and respectfully.


Excellent post, hats off. I feel that we as farmers get a lot from the public and it is small thing to return the favor. I wish it worked out better for more people.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> We hardly allow people on our land anymore because we are no till to minimum till and it doesn't take much to ruin it. There are too many idiots out there tha


sure am glad that all of the people I know that let us hunt don't feel this way. and yes they are 100% no till.

always an excuse


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't fault blhunter3 or any landowner for protecting their property. It's their livelihood
My group never takes a vehicle off established roadways. We carry our gear. And no, we are not youngsters. Oldest members are 78 and 76....had their birthdays at camp this year. The rest of us are in our sixties except for two kids their thirties.
We would love to see the option of a "senior" license that would let us spread our hunting time over the season. We probably would not kill any more birds, but would like to rest between days afield.
Yeah, I know that will never happen.
Hope everyone has a great season!


----------



## Dakota01 (Nov 11, 2013)

Im new to the site and would just like to say hello,as far as asking permission to hunt is concerned you can drive for 17 miles going NW of Jamestown and not find a piece of ground that is not posted except for goverment,Ive asked a few for permission to hunt and you had better have a thick skin with some of the garbage you get dumped on you.I just pass by and head for WPAs and such with most everybody else.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

north1 your my hero. I'm an old geezer who remembers seeing my first posted sign. I grew up on a farm and remember the freedom of walking for miles. I think access is the key to retaining the hunting heritage. The crowd that wants only big bucks will pay and land will close. Within a short time hunter numbers will decline and politicians only understand numbers. Hunting will first become a game for the rich followed by it closing for everyone. Guys like yourself are our only chance.

Wishing you the very best. :thumb:


----------

